# pounds per square inch gauge (psig)



## khal

what is the equivalent in spanish for psig? 
ive got other doubts
sulfure dioxide = dioxido sulfurico? dioxido de sulfuro? which one?
analysis or failure modes  and effects analysis = analisis de efectos, modos de fallas? is that ok?
Ihope anyone can help me! i know it's a lot  thanks!


----------



## phantom2007

psi = libras por pulgada cuadrada
psig = medidor calibrado en libras por pulgada cuadrada 

or simply, medidor de libras por pulgada cuadrada


----------



## phantom2007

WIKI: El *dióxido de azufre* cuya fórmula es SO2 es un gas incoloro con un característico olor asfixiant


----------



## Filis Cañí

Manómetro graduado en libras por pulgada cuadrada.


----------



## jalibusa

*psig* es la escala de uso corriente, cuyo cero es en realidad una atmósfera o sea la presión ambiente, aprox. 15psi., en general no se especifica que la presión atmosférica se deja de lado y se le llama simplemente psi.
Cuando es necesario dejar claro si se toma en cuenta la presión ambiente, se usa *psia (o psi abs.)* cuyo cero está a realmente cero presión y las primeras 15 libras de esa escala corresponden a la presión atmosférica.


----------



## jalibusa

Por último, la *"g" *en psig viene de "gauge" (medidor) y señala que es la presión que indica un manómetro.


----------



## khal

gracias a todos por susus respuestas


----------



## abeltio

phantom2007 said:


> WIKI: El *dióxido de azufre* cuya fórmula es SO2 es un gas incoloro con un característico olor asfixiant


 
el olor es a huevo podrido


----------



## psicutrinius

abeltio said:


> el olor es a huevo podrido


 
Esteee. Abeltio, ese es el SH2 (el sulfhídrico)... no el SO2


----------



## chics

El SO2 también se llama ácido sulfuroso.


----------



## jalibusa

*anhidrido* sulfuroso


----------



## chemgirl

Creo que se ha confundido un poco la cosa, con el SO2. Trato de aclarar un poco:

El *SO2*, es llamado *Dióxido de Azufre*. Según WIKIPEDIA, _Puede ser concebido como el anhidruro de un hipotético ácido sulfuroso H2SO3. Esto —en analogía a lo que pasa con el ácido carbónico— es inestable en disoluciones ácidas pero forma sales, los sulfitos y bisulfitos_.

El *H2S*, es llamado *Sulfuro de Hidrógeno* (cuando es gaseoso) o *Ácido Sulfhídrico* (cuando es acuoso), y es este último el compuesto que posee un olor parecido a huevo podrido. 

Ambos compuestos, tanto el SO2 como el H2S son extremadamente tóxicos. 

Saludos!


----------

